# FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup 2021 Russia



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The 2021 FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup in Russia is two months away, After two years in Paraguay in the last edition the 11th edition is finally here. It will take place between August 19 to 29 in Moscow. The qualified teams lineup is complete, here they are.

Here are the qualified teams:

Host:

🇷🇺 Russia

AFC (Asia):

🇯🇵 Japan
🇴🇲 Oman
🇦🇪 United Arab Emirates

CAF (Africa):

🇲🇿 Mozambique (Debut)
🇸🇳 Senegal

CONCACAF (North, Central America and Caribbean):

🇸🇻 El Salvador
🇺🇸 United States

CONMEBOL (South America):

🇧🇷 Brazil
🇵🇾 Paraguay
🇺🇾 Uruguay

OFC (Oceania):

🇵🇫 Tahiti

UEFA (Europe):

🇧🇾 Belarus
🇵🇹 Portugal
🇪🇸 Spain
🇨🇭 Switzerland


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

And also for Ukraine it's not going to be easy heading to Russia in Moscow cuz they have relation problems.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The final draw is on the 8 of this month with nearly one month left to the start of the FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup this year in Russia.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Unfortunately, Ukraine will not take part of the FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup 2021 Russia cuz of political restrictions between the two countries so instead, Switzerland will replace Ukraine in this event.

Anyway, here are the pots for the teams:

Pot 1:

🇷🇺 Russia (Host)
🇧🇷 Brazil
🇵🇹 Portugal
🇵🇫 Tahiti

Pot 2:

🇯🇵 Japan
🇸🇳 Senegal
🇨🇭 Switzerland
🇪🇸 Spain

Pot 3:

🇵🇾 Paraguay
🇸🇻 El Salvador
🇦🇪 United Arab Emirates
🇺🇾 Uruguay

Pot 4:

🇴🇲 Oman
🇧🇾 Belarus
🇺🇸 United States
🇲🇿 Mozambique


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We have now know the groups let's take a look:

Group A:

🇷🇺 Russia (Host)
🇺🇸 United States
🇵🇾 Paraguay
🇯🇵 Japan

Group B:

🇲🇿 Mozambique
🇪🇸 Spain
🇦🇪 United Arab Emirates
🇵🇫 Tahiti

Group C:

🇧🇾 Belarus
🇸🇻 El Salvador
🇨🇭 Switzerland
🇧🇷 Brazil

Group D:

🇵🇹 Portugal
🇴🇲 Oman
🇸🇳 Senegal
🇺🇾 Uruguay

This is going to be a fantastic FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup, Group A is familar to the previous edition in Paraguay (2019).

We Can't wait for all the action in August.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Nothing says beach football more than Moscow, Russia.


----------



## Kaiser_90 (Dec 5, 2012)

Light Tower said:


> We have now know the groups let's take a look:
> 
> 🇷🇺 Russia (Host)
> 🇺🇸 United States
> ...


Russia and Japan hugely favourites...



Light Tower said:


> Group B:
> 
> 🇲🇿 Mozambique
> 🇪🇸 Spain
> ...


Spain and Tahiti also clear favourites to go through...



Light Tower said:


> Group C:
> 
> 🇧🇾 Belarus
> 🇸🇻 El Salvador
> ...


Brazil will win the 3 matches easily... then it's a toss up between Switzerland/Belarus, but Belarus seems slightly favourite right now...



Light Tower said:


> Group D:
> 
> 🇵🇹 Portugal
> 🇴🇲 Oman
> ...


Portugal and Brazil are the best teams but Uruguay can give a proper fight. Also they'll want to avoid being 2nd place or face Brazil in the quarters..

The european qualification is a mess. There are too few spots for the european teams given their dominance at the world stage. Italy, current world cup finalists, did not even qualify. In previous edition, Russia and Portugal also failed to qualify even if they're some of the best teams in the world.

Outside europe only Brazil, Tahiti and sometimes Uruguay or Japan are at the level of the top european teams. FIFA needs to develop beach soccer in other continents otherwise it's always the same...


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Kaiser_90 said:


> Russia and Japan hugely favourites...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


El Salvador is the favorite to win as well. And you're right the european qualifiers was a mess cuz Ukraine boycotted cuz of tension restrictions between Russia and Ukraine.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The last four teams are playing in tomorrow's semi-finals of the 2021 FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup before Sunday's final and third place match. These teams are:

🇯🇵 Japan
🇷🇺 Russia (Host)
🇸🇳 Senegal
🇨🇭 Switzerland

Senegal made it through to the semi-finals of the FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup for first in their history, making them the first African team to reach to semi-finals.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

So the final results are in:

1. 🇷🇺 Russia (Host) [3rd Title] this time on home soil.

2. 🇯🇵 Japan hoped for first title.

3. 🇨🇭 Switzerland first bronze on their second semi-finals.

4. 🇸🇳 Senegal the country's best ever results

We look forward to see you again at the 2023 FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup in probably Morocco.


----------

